# Fuel pump upgrade



## AEM_Inc (Mar 6, 2003)

Is there a fuel pump upgrade available for the Z31 300zx turbo?
I would like one that bolts into the tank in the stock location.
Or do I have to go external?
thanks.
-aaron suchy
L.A., CA


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

use a fuel pump from a z32. here's how http://members.tripod.com/beatmyz/TTpump.htm


----------

